# Runco vs others



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm still having trouble picking a projector. The good thing is, every projector I've looked at is good or better. But as I get closer to buying I'm having more trouble picking. I auditioned a Runco LS5 today and it was very nice. I would have to buy the LS3 to stay in my budget, but was told the only difference is brightness.

The biggest problem with trying to compare projectors is finding a store that carries the brands your looking for so you can Compare them.

On my short list now are the Runco and the JVC X30 (also Epson 6010). 

Anyone have experience comparing these units?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What kind of viewing conditions are you going to have? The Runco will have a significant disadvantage to the others in brightness.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

For me, 95% movies, maybe a little gaming. 
The room is a dedicated HT with full light control.
My seating position is 10 ft from the screen (92" Draper high def black).
The projector lens is 15ft from the screen.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

Man, i wish i had a runco anywhere near my wish list!!! The jvc's d-ila tech is still unproven as far as real world reliability tests go, so id go the runco. Dila is essentially 3 lcd chips that need to be cooled and aligned so they are still 'fragile' things. The runco is a single chip dlp thats sealed so no dust problems is a good thing!! Not to forget, runco sounds heaps cooler than jvc so thats your bragging rights taken care of too!!


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

I just ordered the 5010 today. If your interested projector people currently have it on sale.
I'll post some picks of the test period.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Honestly, Im the only HT nut that I know. The name Runco means nothing to everyone that would audition my room. My current Epson has been trouble free for 8 years, which is one reason it's still on my list. But it seems that the DLP units are more "film like".


----------



## thomascic (Feb 2, 2012)

I prolly would have looked into one but that are out of my budget.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

If you are looking at the runco LS 5/3 I would give the Sim2 crystal 35 a shot as it blew the LS5 out of the water in my personal opinion plus its a complete light cannon


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a Sim in my area. Might be hard to track down?


----------

